# Need Help! Walking issue. Videos added.



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo had his first inside show today - DISASTER!!!
He just wouldn't walk!    
I don't know what to do! He won't walk for his fave treats or his fave toy! 

He had 4 classes and only walked in one  

He ended up getting Best of Breed (errrmmm....not much competition there)

His last show was outside and he did so much better!(although he did refuse to walk once)

He's not scared of the places cos he is fine running about attempting to play with other pups!


PLEASE help!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 29 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855855


> Milo had his first inside show today - DISASTER!!!
> He just wouldn't walk!
> I don't know what to do! He won't walk for his fave treats or his fave toy!
> 
> ...


when you say not walking, what do you mean? 

Is he cowering with his tail down not wanting to move forward or dancing around like a nut job? If it's the dancing around like a nutjob, you'll be fine. eventually. He's a puppy and is acting like a puppy. While it can be embarrassing, it is a MUCH better to have them a bit wild than scared to death. 

congrats on the BOB!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Bum down and refusing to walk. he just won't move his legs!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Best of Breed is nothing to make light of--congrats!!!!!! I am sure he'll loosen up and fall in line as he gets more exposure to the shows...just needs time and opportunities to get used to it all. Don't worry, he'll come around I'm certain.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava used to walk wonderfully!! Then all of a sudden she started walking on her hind legs only and acting crazy!!!! I don't know what happened, except to think that she finally is no long afraid and is acting crazy just because....and also she is in the stroller and watches my other dogs act like hooligans in the leash!!!!!!!! :shocked: 

We've taken a break from shows, but will start up classes this week hopefully....


As for outside shows....she's terrible!!!!!! We don't have much grass around here so whenever we're on grass I'm asking her to go PeePee!!!!!! Her head is always down sniffing.....can you imagine that!!!! :w00t: I guess you could say we need some serious practice!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like he was a bit freaked by the show environment. Are you in a conformation class? Two things I would suggest, try some matches and take him to some shows he isn't entered in so you can work with him when you aren't dealing with your own nerves.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

I was in ringcraft classes with him however the people running it showed rotties and all of the other dogs(bar a few chi's) were big and they didn't know how how maltese were shown and it was an hours drive away from me so we had to stop  

I have some vids of yesterday that were taken by my friend.

class winners standing - he was so tired so kept sitting!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bacyi1mXLXc...player_embedded

and err "walking" he drops his bum and puts the breaks on  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY5lM-u46Ns...player_embedded


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 30 2009, 03:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856121


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I was in ringcraft classes with him however the people running it showed rotties and all of the other dogs(bar a few chi's) were big and they didn't know how how maltese were shown and it was an hours drive away from me so we had to stop
> 
> ...


Yes, but he's so *DARN* cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He might not have liked that floor surface. That is definitely something you will have to work him through. I haven't experienced that in the ring, just a spaz (or two) and one that walked with her tail down. Do you have a squeaker toy? I would cut him a little slack because he's a puppy but some dogs just don't like to show, unfortunately. This might just be a phase he is going though. The dog my daughter shows in juniors used to HATE the table. She would post terribly (lean way back) but now, she has worked through it and got over herself. 

When you guys are in the line up, try not to let him break his stack, esp when the judge is looking. Here in the US, we can have our hands on them at all times, so sometimes holding onto the rear or tail is helpful in keeping that pretty outline. When you are baiting him, he looks great! 

I know it's frustrating (and can be embarrassing) but keep at it!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think it was the floor - he does it outside sometimes aswell.
I have a squeaker but it doesn't work with him.

He's usually a lot better in the line up(he's a natural stander) - he was exhausted then so I'm not too worried.

He enjoyed the last show so much because it was outside(he can still put the breaks on a little outside sometimes but not nearly as much.)
He ended up winning toy group puppy and placed in 2 other classes.
But, most shows are inside so if he doesn't enjoy it then I won't make him do it - he was bought as a pet and for me to learn about showing(he's my first pure bred dog ever so first time showing!!) so if he doesn't make it then it doesn't matter!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 30 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856234


> I don't think it was the floor - he does it outside sometimes aswell.
> I have a squeaker but it doesn't work with him.
> 
> He's usually a lot better in the line up(he's a natural stander) - he was exhausted then so I'm not too worried.
> ...


Try loose leading him in practice. It could be he's balking at you pulling. He's young and will learn. Just short practices..not
too long at any given time.
Use his favorite bait to get him to do what you want. High praise helps too.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We don't do any shows but we do a lot of agility and rally obedience training. Between our 3 Malts, there's always a class going on with at least 1 of them. I find that if I feed the fluff too close to class time, he/she can get too full to be enticed by threats during class and sometimes he/she gets hyper/antsy or just plain not interested in training. So I always stop feeding them at least 4 hours before class (water's okay). Our trainer also tells us to exercise our dogs (moderately) at least an hour or two before class so they're not too hyper but not too tired. Don't know if this will help you in any way or not. BTW, congratulations on best of breed--Milo's gorgeous!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You have had some great suggestions here and it was helpful to see the videos. 

I agree with Brit that his refusal to walk seemed a bit more like he kind of stopped and you kept going and then he got his stubborn on, not wanting to go where you were pulling him. You want to encourage him to walk. In training with him, if he does this again stop and encourage him with a favorite treat or toy. Don't pull him along as this just makes him resist and can cause you problems down the line. 

Also, as the previous poster mentioned I would not feed him very much if at all before the show, that way when you are baiting he is very interested. 

He looked great when you were stacking him in the ring. I think that he may have been confused when he was sitting though. It is often a natural reaction to sit for a treat if a dog has ever been trained to do that; sometimes they just get confused. I would not hold the treat so high above his head, but rather more in front of him. This will help him keep his pretty outline and not have his head tipping too far back.

He is a puppy. At this age he may be getting a bit of that adolescent thing going on where he exerts his own opinions about what he thinks he should be able to do. Just keep working with him and encouraging him until he thinks it is his own idea to do it the right way. B)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the suggestions!!!!
I hated dragging him along but I panicked and didn't know what to do!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Orla, but he sure was the cutest out there  :wub: 

I think that you got some awesome suggestions here. All the best to you and precious Milo  Congrats on getting BOB :chili: 

Kat


----------

